# Looking for 134 Foreman



## jaddwooka (May 8, 2008)

Hello,

I work at a medium sized IBEW 134 shop in Schaumburg and the shop is looking for a foreman or two. It's a great shop to work at with lots of opportunity. Lots of team players and quality people.

Please post or email if interested.


Jadd


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

This shop has no journeyman willing to step up to the plate?


----------



## jaddwooka (May 8, 2008)

There are a couple that are willing but not able.
There are a couple that might be able but not willing. 

Unfortunately, the pool to choose from at the shop isn't too big at the moment. I would say that there are two or three that are good with small projects but once they get into running a 8-10 man crew, they just aren't capable of planing and organizing as needed.

Thanks for the reply.

Jadd


----------

